# Unboxing - "Gift Wrap" - Cartier Santos (medium) - 7.5" wrist



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

It arrived. Bought online at Cartier. Inside the outer gray cardboard box, is a large solid white box with "Cartier" printed on top. Inside the white box there is a gift card and envelope for those wanting to write something if the watch is bought as a gift to someone else than the buyer. A red Cartier bag is also provided separately in the white box. Inside the white box is yet another box; wrapped white paper with two red seals. And inside that wrapped paper is a red box...and inside that red box is yet another red box...and inside that red box is the actual watch. That was a lot of unboxing of boxes. The watch is nice to. 

The original steel watch bracelet size with all original links is a stretch for a 7.5" wrist. Need an extra bracelet link.













































































And after removing all the stickers and the hang tag:


----------



## MarshMan114 (May 2, 2013)

Very nice! I really love this watch and if I find $7k on the ground I have it ear marked for a new one.


----------



## TwoToneHappyness (6 mo ago)

Congratulations - The Santos is a lovely and unique watch!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful. My favorite Cartier model!

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Nokie said:


> Beautiful. My favorite Cartier model!
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.


Enjoy it already. BBQ and first scratch.


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Congrats! It's a great watch. Looks good on the strap. Did you get a chance to try it on before purchasing?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

usccopeland said:


> Congrats! It's a great watch. Looks good on the strap. Did you get a chance to try it on before purchasing?


Thanks. I watched a bunch of YT-videos to get a fair impression. Didn't had the chance to try before buy, so I just bought it online directly from Cartier. I knew the watch is small, so I knew what I was getting. Here's a comparison shot. The 40mm Sub is massive in comparison. The medium Cartier Santos wears more like a Casio B640:


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

That was an excellent unboxing. Very satisfying! Wear it in good health!


----------



## MarkinKC (Dec 10, 2017)

Loevhagen said:


> It arrived. Bought online at Cartier. Inside the outer gray cardboard box, is a large solid white box with "Cartier" printed on top. Inside the white box there is a gift card and envelope for those wanting to write something if the watch is bought as a gift to someone else than the buyer. A red Cartier bag is also provided separately in the white box. Inside the white box is yet another box; wrapped white paper with two red seals. And inside that wrapped paper is a red box...and inside that red box is yet another red box...and inside that red box is the actual watch. That was a lot of unboxing of boxes. The watch is nice to.
> 
> The original steel watch bracelet size with all original links is a stretch for a 7.5" wrist. Need an extra bracelet link.
> 
> ...


*Beautiful *watch. You were smart to get the medium.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Medium is the perfect size for this watch. Great purchase. May you receive many for scratches on the bezel🙏🏼


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Medium is the perfect size for this watch. Great purchase. May you receive many for scratches on the bezel🙏🏼


Thanks.

"-_The scratch resistance is weak on this one_".


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Sounds like a better experience than buying from an AD, ha. My band wasn't protected and I didn't get that Cartier hang tag 😜.

Regardless, it's beautiful. Well done on watch and the BBQ. Both look great!


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks beautiful on you. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. I watched a bunch of YT-videos to get a fair impression. Didn't had the chance to try before buy, so I just bought it online directly from Cartier. I knew the watch is small, so I knew what I was getting. Here's a comparison shot. The 40mm Sub is massive in comparison. The medium Cartier Santos wears more like a Casio B640:


I don't think it looks small. Looks good to me. I went with the large and it suits me fine. And I agree, it is a nice compliment to a Sub. Enjoy your Santos!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The lightest 108 grams ever.


----------



## raditzer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Cartier sure knows how to extend the excitement of anticipation. Well-chosen, do enjoy!


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

Amazing to see Cartier deliver an equal or even better experience online than in store. Beautiful pictures as well!

Hope you’ll enjoy this one as much as I’m enjoying mine. Congratulations 😊


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Did the watch have a sticker on the bezel originally? Or just on the band? Just wondering if they average piece sitting in an AD case is going to be "pre-scratched" just from others trying it on, or if it should have some protection.


----------



## SineQuaNon81 (Apr 9, 2021)

hiboost said:


> Did the watch have a sticker on the bezel originally? Or just on the band? Just wondering if they average piece sitting in an AD case is going to be "pre-scratched" just from others trying it on, or if it should have some protection.


The Cartiers that I have bought come with a solid plastic shield that can be put back on. I have never purchased one straight from the case, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

hiboost said:


> Did the watch have a sticker on the bezel originally? Or just on the band? Just wondering if they average piece sitting in an AD case is going to be "pre-scratched" just from others trying it on, or if it should have some protection.


What @SineQuaNon81 said; it comes with a solid plastic shield (aka bezel and case protector).


----------



## prixxy (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice! Congrats! I have the large version in Blue. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> Enjoy it already. BBQ and first scratch.


Great looking watch!
Now, how about a recipe for the grilled chicken? 👨‍🍳


----------



## Pepesdad (10 mo ago)

Beautiful watch...I think maybe the best looking of their line. Too bad about the scratches, but that happens in life.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Working those scratches.


----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

The bbq chicken looks great!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Gardening with the Santos.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

ABC. 

Arrabiata.
Barbaresco.
Cartier.

Doesn't get better than this on a Friday evening.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Cartier is like having a wrist life with a cherry on top.


----------



## TwoToneHappyness (6 mo ago)

Seeing as we are doing Friday watch/car shots


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Pool Monday.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning coffee. Tranquillity.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

It even works as a timing device whilst power walking...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Cartier at work...and Cartier after work.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Even though the spec says 35mm it looks like it wears like a 38mm watch and yes I want a medium also.


----------



## mchaseman (4 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Switched out the metal band for a rubber one today.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

Is there a better watch?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

...probaly not.


----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

Once you start getting a certain density of scratches, they start looking better than when you pick up the first few.


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

The medium is the perfect Santos size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice photos.
A size between medium and large would tip the scale for me.


----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)

greedy said:


> Nice photos.
> A size between medium and large would tip the scale for me.


I agree with this. Just tried them all on yesterday. For my taste, the medium was a tad too small, and the large a tad too big. The large in all ALDC was pretty close to perfect, as it wears a little smaller than the white dial.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

When in doubt -> Go medium. Better with a classic and proportional Cartier on the wrist than the alternative.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

@Loevhagen do you have a post on WUS where you've shared your photo setup? These pics are amazing and I'd like to find out more about what kind of lighting you're using.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> ...probaly not.
> 
> View attachment 16958559


+1 ☺


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

hiboost said:


> @Loevhagen do you have a post on WUS where you've shared your photo setup? These pics are amazing and I'd like to find out more about what kind of lighting you're using.


Thanks. I just use 1 ea off-camera flash shooting the light towards the white ceiling and the light bounces onto the wrist. That's all.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

When it rains - it pours? I want another Cartier; but which? A Cartier Tortue Monopoussoir 2396 would do just nice, thank you. Meanwhile, the medium Santos works just fine.


----------

